# Anyone make kielbasa from scratch?



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I want to know what the seasonings/spices are!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I see these....

http://lpoli.50webs.com/index_files/Kielbasa-dave.pdf

http://lpoli.50webs.com/index_files/Kielbasa-fresh.pdf


hope that helps..love the site as it has tons of formulations


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

Here's the way we make sausage in my family, although we haven't made it for several years. 
For 12 lbs of meat - use pork butt 

6 small cloves garlic, finely minced (we like garlic, but 4 cloves of garlic will still give you a good taste)
6 T. salt 
about 20-25 grindings of fresh pepper from a pepper mill 

1/4 c. sugar 
water sufficient to make the meat slippery (about 28 T.)
Optional: some whole mustard seeds 

Leave some fat on the meat. Grind on medium grind and mix all ingredients well with your hands. Stuff into casings, not too tight, not too loose. You will need about 1/4 to 1/3 lb. of 1 inch diameter hog casings, soaked and rinsed. Make the links about 15 inches long or so and tie ends together. 

To cook: boil in a pan for 40 min. Then bake in a 350 oven for 30 minutes basting with butter until brown. (put a few T. of water in the baking dish)

Remember to go light on salt, pepper and garlic and not use too much. It may not seem like enough seasoning, but seasonings become stronger upon sitting. Sausage should be aged overnight anyway before cooking and eating. Preferably it should be smoked! Set yourself up with an outdoor smoker. 

Hope this helps! This is the way my Polish grandfather made kielbasa, too.


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

Here's the way we make sausage in my family, although we haven't made it for several years. 
For 12 lbs of meat - use pork butt 

6 small cloves garlic, finely minced (we like garlic, but 4 cloves of garlic will still give you a good taste)
6 T. salt 
about 20-25 grindings of fresh pepper from a pepper mill 

1/4 c. sugar 
water sufficient to make the meat slippery (about 28 T.)
Optional: some whole mustard seeds 

Leave some fat on the meat. Grind on medium grind and mix all ingredients well with your hands. Stuff into casings, not too tight, not too loose. You will need about 1/4 to 1/3 lb. of 1 inch diameter hog casings, soaked and rinsed. Make the links about 15 inches long or so and tie ends together. 

To cook: boil in a pan for 40 min. Then bake in a 350 oven for 30 minutes basting with butter until brown. (put a few T. of water in the baking dish)

Remember to go light on salt, pepper and garlic and not use too much. It may not seem like enough seasoning, but seasonings become stronger upon sitting. Sausage should be aged overnight anyway before cooking and eating. Preferably it should be smoked! Set yourself up with an outdoor smoker. 

Hope this helps! This is the way my Polish grandfather made kielbasa, too. 
REAL Polish sausage does not have marjoram!


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry about the double post, I think I did something wrong in the editing.


----------

